# Some Concret Faux



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Haven't posted in the finished section in awhile. Guess I should maybe up some of our work a little more. 



Some concrete faux work we've done just recently, figure start it off with some pretties.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's some progress/before/after photos.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks Great! How on earth do you keep stuff from blowing onto it?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

jennifertemple said:


> Looks Great! How on earth do you keep stuff from blowing onto it?



That's the hard part. Pretty much be a weather forecaster. But with our monsoon season it's rough, can be nice in the morning and then rain in the afternoon.


Funny you should say that because this floor actually got rained on during our stain/faux process. Had to redo a 2ft x 6 ft strip the next day.


Always somethin. 





The hard part is the windy season/monsoon season because of the winds/rain in the afternoon. Knowing that though, we always do our concrete work early in the morning anyway because heat is always our enemy.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Knowing where you live the wind is pretty much non stop from feb. to the start of monsoon. That's the way it was where I lived a few hundred miles west. One of the main reasons I left AZ.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess for that area you could have put up a tarp but then something else would have caused a situation.


Looks fantastic.


----------

